# got a JOB of 13800 AED per month in Dubai



## virender_23 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi

I got an offer as an IT consultant in Dubai of 13800 AED per month + life insuarenace + medical insuarance + 30 days paid leave + 1 side fair for family
with no accomodation.

Please suggest, should I take this offer. Right now I am working in Delhi .having home here and gettting 8 Lacs of anual package.

Please sugget

Thanks
viren


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

virender_23 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got an offer as an IT consultant in Dubai of 13800 AED per month + life insuarenace + medical insuarance + 30 days paid leave + 1 side fair for family
> with no accomodation.
> ...


I am moving this to the Dubai forum as you 'll get more responses

Can you explain what the sections I have marked in red are please? Most of us will not understand what you mean.

Have you looked into accommodation costs in Dubai? This is a major expense, but if you can find somewhere cheap to share it is a manageable salary for a single person. How does the salary compare to what you are earining currently?

-


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Viren..

seems like you are just barely getting double in dubai...normally when people try to switch from the sub continent..they do it for atleast 3 - 4 times the salary jump due to higher expenses here.

don't know where your office will be but in 13,800...with a family you'll most probably have to reside somewhere in Sharjah or Ajman, where the rents are much cheaper in Dubai.

you should be able to get something for 3K a month (2 bedrooms minimum).

Schooling (depends if you have children or not) will be (in an indian school) around 1K a month per child (for international schools it can be as high as 3500 per month plus)

you should be able to lease a decent small or a mid size car for less than 1000 AED a month or you can buy an older car (maybe a lancer) for as low as 20K in cash.

So add them up...what you have left over is what you have for your monthly living expenses...I would not look at savings coming out at more than 1K a month...and that too if you really control your budgets.


----------



## virender_23 (Apr 28, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I am moving this to the Dubai forum as you 'll get more responses
> 
> Can you explain what the sections I have marked in red are please? Most of us will not understand what you mean.
> 
> ...


Hi

In India I am getting 800K INR anually equvalent to 5500 AED monthly approx. I have an offer of 13800 AED per month. Ijust want to is it worth to go for the offer?
Note : I am planning to shift with my wife and kid

viren


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Many western expats couldnt live on that amount with accomodations and transportation provided. I think it is doable if you live in cheap accomodations (sharjah) and can utilize public transportation or can live close.

I dont think that salary is going to allow you to come and save a whole lot, but it will get you an adventure to experience a different world.


----------

